# Tri-Star 20ga - Sumtoy Choke - Fed HW 7's



## turkeyed (Feb 4, 2015)

Just finished patterning my son's 20 gauge Tri-Star Raptor.  William at Sumtoy made a fine choke for it and paired with the Federal Heavy Weight #7's I think it is shooting Awesome!  Also installed a Sims Recoil reducing butt plate to it.

30 Yards 
181 pellets in 10" Circle



40 Yards
159 pellets in 10" Circle


----------



## sman (Feb 4, 2015)

I'd take that!   It will be better when it warms up.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 4, 2015)

Very nice. Should be a dead turkey flopping on the end of that 40 yd 10" circle.


----------



## Will-dawg (Feb 4, 2015)

Not bad.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 4, 2015)

Thats smoking!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2015)

Very nice pattern.  That'll get it done!


----------



## Reminex (Feb 4, 2015)

Show me the rig, while your at it!


----------



## turkeyed (Feb 4, 2015)

Reminex said:


> Show me the rig, while your at it!



I will when I get back home.


----------



## antnye (Feb 4, 2015)

That'll work!


----------



## Duff (Feb 4, 2015)

That's stout!!


----------



## Killdee (Feb 4, 2015)

Yep what they said!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Feb 5, 2015)

Dang awesome pattern


----------



## mauser64 (Feb 5, 2015)

Sweet rig!


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 5, 2015)

That semi auto gonna be a lot easier on your son's shoulder.  Great setup.  I bet u will end up hunting with it more than him this season.


----------



## turkeyed (Feb 5, 2015)

Toddmann said:


> That semi auto gonna be a lot easier on your son's shoulder.  Great setup.  I bet u will end up hunting with it more than him this season.



I bet your right!


----------



## Nannyman (Feb 6, 2015)

Man. I guess I am just a party pooper. Starting just inside the 10" circle at the 8-8:30 position and extending outside the circle there are almost no pellets. That would concern me greatly. Not tryin to be a pain. Just honest critique. 

JD


----------



## turkeyed (Feb 6, 2015)

Nannyman said:


> Man. I guess I am just a party pooper. Starting just inside the 10" circle at the 8-8:30 position and extending outside the circle there are almost no pellets. That would concern me greatly. Not tryin to be a pain. Just honest critique.
> 
> JD



Oh my god!  What should I do?  How will I ever Kill a bird like this?

I guess I just have it hit what I aim at.  Seeing as how that would be within the circle.  #AimSmallMissSmall


----------



## Will-dawg (Feb 6, 2015)

turkeyed said:


> Oh my god!  What should I do?  How will I ever Kill a bird like this?
> 
> I guess I just have it hit what I aim at.  Seeing as how that would be within the circle.  #AimSmallMissSmall



I wouldn't blame you if you just gave up turkey hunting all together !


----------



## Nannyman (Feb 6, 2015)

Well, with adjectives such as "smokin", "awesome", and "stout" Being thrown around, I thought we might come back to earth. It's not a terrible pattern, but with Williams choke and $5 or $6 per shell loads it could be more uniform. One head bob and ole Tom is gone. I would give up pellets in the 10" for a more even pattern. 

Please resume the back patting.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 6, 2015)

Nannyman said:


> Well, with adjectives such as "smokin", "awesome", and "stout" Being thrown around, I thought we might come back to earth. It's not a terrible pattern, but with Williams choke and $5 or $6 per shell loads it could be more uniform. One head bob and ole Tom is gone. I would give up pellets in the 10" for a more even pattern.
> 
> Please resume the back patting.



That be one heck of a "head bob"!

You must be talking like Matrix stuff.


----------



## turkeyed (Feb 6, 2015)

Nannyman said:


> Well, with adjectives such as "smokin", "awesome", and "stout" Being thrown around, I thought we ight come back to earth. It's not a terrible pattern, but with Williams choke and $5 or $6 per shell loads it could be more uniform. One head bob and ole Tom is gone. I would give up pellets in the 10" for a more even pattern.
> 
> Please resume the back patting.



Don't think there is a smiley for I I'll just tell ya I'm wearing my back out!


----------



## mtstephens18 (Feb 6, 2015)

Nannyman said:


> Well, with adjectives such as "smokin", "awesome", and "stout" Being thrown around, I thought we might come back to earth. It's not a terrible pattern, but with Williams choke and $5 or $6 per shell loads it could be more uniform. One head bob and ole Tom is gone. I would give up pellets in the 10" for a more even pattern.
> 
> Please resume the back patting.



It's for a 9 year old kid.....  Why ruin excitement for a kid ?


----------



## Nannyman (Feb 6, 2015)

He will be more excited if he doesn't wiff. 
Look I'm not bashing. Just saying there is a hole and could be better. 
Me personally, I work harder on patterns for kids than I ever do for adults.


----------



## Will-dawg (Feb 6, 2015)

Nannyman said:


> He will be more excited if he doesn't wiff.
> Look I'm not bashing. Just saying there is a hole and could be better.
> Me personally, I work harder on patterns for kids than I ever do for adults.



I'll never figure out how so many turkeys were and are still killed without a nice, even pattern??


----------



## Nannyman (Feb 6, 2015)

Will-dawg said:


> I'll never figure out how so many turkeys were and are still killed without a nice, even pattern??



Not with 20ga at the ranges we can now.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Feb 6, 2015)

I killed one a few years ago with an old 870 20 gauge with no choke at 60 yards


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 7, 2015)

turkeyed said:


> Oh my god!  What should I do?



Well since you asked here is something to consider......

http://www.graciebarra.com/2015/01/steps-fix-game/

This simple 6 step approach (refer to above link) can and should be applied to fix your unique situation. We all know how difficult it can be sometimes to produce and replicate an even pattern in the sport of 10" target shooting especially if the 6 steps provided in the above link are not followed. You can pm me if you have any specific questions concerning the 6 steps I have provided.


----------



## turkeyed (Feb 7, 2015)

Toddmann said:


> Well since you asked here is something to consider......
> 
> http://www.graciebarra.com/2015/01/steps-fix-game/
> 
> This simple 6 step approach (refer to above link) can and should be applied to fix your unique situation. We all know how difficult it can be sometimes to produce and replicate an even pattern in the sport of 10" target shooting especially if the 6 steps provided in the above link are not followed. You can pm me if you have any specific questions concerning the 6 steps I have provided.



I will jump on this right away!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 7, 2015)

turkeyed said:


> I will jump on this right away!



I'd just recommend you just quit hunting turkeys all together.  Just PM me about your local honey holes.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 7, 2015)

turkeyed said:


> I will jump on this right away!



No hurry. Take your time season isn't until March. Make sure you read the steps carefully several times so you completely understand each step before incorporating the steps into your 10" circle regimen. 

* Here is someone who had a worse pattern than u (hard to believe ). Here's his intial pattern !


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 7, 2015)

Here's his pattern after applying the 6 step program....


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 7, 2015)

Toddmann said:


> Here's his pattern after applying the 6 step program....



Still got some holes in the pattern.    Is there a 7th step?


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 7, 2015)

01Foreman400 said:


> Still got some holes in the pattern.    Is there a 7th step?



Yes the 7th step is glasses so you can see there are no holes in that pattern.


----------



## sman (Feb 7, 2015)

Since it is so horrible,  I will take it off your hands at half price.  Least I can do ol buddy.


----------



## turkeyed (Feb 7, 2015)

sman said:


> Since it is so horrible,  I will take it off your hands at half price.  Least I can do ol buddy.



I bet!  Apparently its not good enough to kill one.


----------



## Will-dawg (Feb 7, 2015)

sman said:


> Since it is so horrible,  I will take it off your hands at half price.  Least I can do ol buddy.



He tried to give it to me after finding out how terrible it is!!  Man you couldn't pay me to even think about using it!!!


----------



## turkeyed (Feb 7, 2015)

Will-dawg said:


> He tried to give it to me after finding out how terrible it is!!  Man you couldn't pay me to even think about using it!!!



Hush your mouth POACHER!  Go back to explaining yourself to THE MAN!


----------



## Will-dawg (Feb 7, 2015)

turkeyed said:


> Hush your mouth POACHER!  Go back to explaining yourself to THE MAN!



Hi. My name is Will and I'm a poacher.


----------



## Gator8em (Feb 8, 2015)

Will-dawg said:


> Hi. My name is Will and I'm a poacher.



Please put that as your signature


----------



## WFL (Feb 9, 2015)

Toddmann said:


> Yes the 7th step is glasses so you can see there are no holes in that pattern.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 9, 2015)

That gun should be a killer. I noticed there is a small gap between the barrel and the part of the choke that is the same outside diameter as the barrel. This is common with Sumtoy, mine has it as well. Do you know if there is a reason behind this Sumtoy characteristic?


----------



## WFL (Feb 9, 2015)

whitetailfreak said:


> That gun should be a killer. I noticed there is a small gap between the barrel and the part of the choke that is the same outside diameter as the barrel. This is common with Sumtoy, mine has it as well. Do you know if there is a reason behind this Sumtoy characteristic?



This is a safety thing.  You know it is seated to the bore of the barrel not the outside of it.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 9, 2015)

WFL said:


> This is a safety thing.  You know it is seated to the bore of the barrel not the outside of it.



Makes sense. Thanks for the explanation and for producing a great choke at a excellent price.


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 10, 2015)

That gun shoots a nice pattern.I would put a Red Dot scope on it myself and the only hole I would see would be the one in the turkey head!!


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Feb 10, 2015)

where did you get the choke from? I can see who just not familiar with them or where they are located and how much? Iv been looking for one to go on my fiancé's raptor. thanks


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 10, 2015)

http://www.sumtoycustoms.com


----------



## elfiii (Feb 10, 2015)

turkeyed said:


> Oh my god!  What should I do?  How will I ever Kill a bird like this?
> 
> I guess I just have it hit what I aim at.  Seeing as how that would be within the circle.  #AimSmallMissSmall



Just don't aim at him with the 8:30 position on center mass. It only takes one pellet in the right place to get the job done.


----------

